# Mini with Time Warner?



## ekj98 (Mar 9, 2014)

Newbie here. I recently had Tivo with RCN cable in NYC and loved it, so when I moved and was forced to switch to Time Warner I decided to buy my own Roamio (just the basic model) and mini and set up myself. But I've read so many different forums and threads on how to set up the mini that I have confused myself.

So my question is, what is the simplest way to hook up the mini in my bedroom. I have the ability to run an Ethernet cord from the modem in my living room to the bedroom, but it seems everyone suggests moCA. If moca is indeed the best, what exactly do I need to accomplish this ? will I even be able to set that up if I have time warner? I have read elaborate stories of splitters to bypass time warner, etc...all things I don't understand. 

Ok thanks for reading my long post. Help!


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

Wired ethernet connection will always be the best, fastest, most reliable connection. If you can do it easily, you should.


----------



## Camaro45th (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey I also live in NYC and just got a Mini as well. I originally had a cable box from Twc where the mini is, so I wanted to try MoCa. I enabled it on the Roamio, and pluged the coax into the Mini. Worked like a charm.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

If you have the ability to run ethernet, then that would probably give you the best results. I have 2 Minis working just fine over Moca, but there are potentially more things that could go wrong with Moca if you don't have good coax wiring. Moca is great for people who don't already have ethernet wiring installed, or who don't have the ability or inclination to run an ethernet cable.


----------



## truman861 (Jul 14, 2012)

so the roamio basic does not have the built in moca but the mini does.
All you would need would be one moca adapter from tivo (cheapest ive found anywhere) about 50.00.
The other option would be running the wire. 

That choice is up to you my friend if you want a long wire going from one room to the other or want to go wireless. I've had tivo 12 years and love the moca. Done a lot of experience with them and have the following


Tivo Roamio Plus
Tivo Mini x2
Tivo Premier x3
Tivo Series 3 HD 
Tivo Series 2 with PLS


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

truman861 said:


> so the roamio basic does not have the built in moca but the mini does. All you would need would be one moca adapter from tivo (cheapest ive found anywhere) about 50.00. The other option would be running the wire. That choice is up to you my friend if you want a long wire going from one room to the other or want to go wireless. I've had tivo 12 years and love the moca. Done a lot of experience with them and have the following Tivo Roamio Plus Tivo Mini x2 Tivo Premier x3 Tivo Series 3 HD Tivo Series 2 with PLS


 FYI, You can also use some old DirecTV Deca units, which are the same as moca except they run on the opposite freqs (so don't mix them with your raw cable signals!) and they're way cheaper than moca adapters. Just run the raw cable signal to the roamio and an Ethernet line, then split the rest of your house off from the raw cable and use a deca unit with power inserter to inject another ethernet signal throughout your home's coax. At each coax location in each room, just add another deca with power inserter and split the Ethernet signal back out and use it as you would any other Ethernet signal (directly into a component, into a switch, etc). Use this for each mini you want to install. Basically same as moca, only cheaper! 

Something like this:

DIRECTV Broadband DECA Ethernet to Coax Adapter (DCA2SR0 ) Generation II
http://amzn.com/B00DVK1ITI

I use the old gen 1 white ones with no issues, and these are newer gen 2's.


----------

